# Battlestar Galactica: Opening Theme



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 30, 2021)

Libraries: 
CineWinds, CineBrass, CinePerc, Berlin Harps, CinePiano and Berlin Strings.

DAW: 
Logic

Reverb: 
Spaces S. Cal. for buses (High WW, Low WW, High Brass, Low Brass............)
Seventh Heaven Boston Hall for tail at 3.00s and Early/Late -12db


----------



## MadLad (Mar 30, 2021)

Sounds really great. Do you also use EQs and a compressor or just the Reverb? I find that, when I export the stems I need the compressor because it's mostly too quite and the Equalizer to soften the middle range.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey, MadLad thanks for listening.

I am using a compressor (CLA-2A) on every bus, but with gentle settings.
I am also using EQ but just to roll off Low and hight cut (to clean the mix), but I will try your advice and soften the middle range on the next mockup.

There is more under the hood.
I listen to the original and try to replicate the levels of the instruments.
Also sync to the picture, stop/smooth the instruments when needed (special the percussion) and try to recreate when a player is breathing (specially the WW and Brass).

On the Master Buss I use Scheps Omni Channel (Module PRE, EQ and DS2) for color and and L3-LL Ultramaximizer.

I am building a template in Logic for Staffpad, and every-time I do a new mockup I improve the template.

The reality is, I am tired of spending hours tweaking notes on a grid.
Since Staffpad I am composing more and faster, just hope they fix some annoying bugs.


Cheers
g


----------



## MadLad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes, Staffpad has improved my creative output by a lot. But I'm still learning how to get that extra fidelity and quality after exporting the stems to Reaper. Thanks for the detailed explanation.


----------



## themeworks (Mar 30, 2021)

I absolutely love this. I am also working on a raft of forgotten but (my) favorite TV scores. Your skills, craft, ear and taste are wonderful. This puts a massive smile on my face. More! More!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 30, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> Libraries:
> CineWinds, CineBrass, CinePerc, Berlin Harps, CinePiano and Berlin Strings.


I would be very interested in a detailed explanation of exactly what you did to get this sound.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 31, 2021)

This is really good. Could totally pass for prime time TV of the day.

Was one of my favorite themes growing up. Never understood why it wasn't as popular as many others of the day.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 31, 2021)

HI Jett, I will try to explain but if you have any particular question just ask (glad to share).


I am doing a series of mockups of some of my favorite composers (for studie purpose).
Since Staffpad had some limitations (RR, Mic positions, Articulations, etc....), I am squeezing to its limits to see how far can I go.
Coming from someone you have used hardware samplers in the past, this is noting strange to me.
After laying down the score in Staffpad I will figure out the BPMs in logic (Sync) and import the tempo to Staffpad via midi.
Like I said previously (sync to picture, etc..) try to replicate the original recording is very important. For Ex. when I did the cues for "Independence Day", the original recording add a very low boost and "Apollo 13" add a lot of Reverb. I Tried to replicate those settings.
Also since I studied composition and conducting, I will made decisions by imaging myself in from of the Orchestra.
In "Galactica" there is almost a 10 BPM drop after the first 4 bars. The horns were way ahead of the trumpets. I have count 29 BPM changes in one minute.
I found that having Berlin and CS libraries is a must. Some work better, depending on the style. Also Berlin has more bugs, so if something isn't working I will change the section to a different library.
Compressing helps a lot putting everything together (but don't over do it, this is not a pop song).
Finally, this is only possible because of the amazing playback algorithm that Staffpad has. I wish we could have more control on that. For ex. option for more/less humanize.
At the end of the day, the most important thing is your hears.


Hope this helps,
Cheers


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey Jose, it was also one of my favorite themes growing up.

I think it was ahead of its time and the cost must have been enormous (for TV).
Unfortunately the producers didn't saw the potential.

Stu Phillips said (don't remember where) that this was the first show to use a full Orchestra in TV.

g


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 31, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> HI Jett, I will try to explain but if you have any particular question just ask (glad to share).
> 
> 
> I am doing a series of mockups of some of my favorite composers (for studie purpose).
> ...


Thank you for this. Perhaps I should have been more clear. I was really wondering what you did within the DAW. Did you use parallel compression on each bus? What were the settings? The sound is fantastic.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 31, 2021)

I did not use parallel compression on each bus, probably on the Master bus the Scheps is compressing (even with the compressing module off) because I use the PRE module to saturate a bit and obviously the L3-LL because it raises the celling.

But I will specify the bus list because I have separated the Lower from the higher register so when compressing the bass register, the high continuum to flow.


High WW
Low WW
High Brass
Low Bras
Perc A (BD)
Perc B (Snares)
Perc C (Cymbals, Chimes)
Perc D (mallets)
Hp/Pno (should have this on two separated buses)
High Strings
Mid Strings
Low Strings
All of this with CLA-2A on each bus and HPF or LPF depending on the bus.
I didn't want to compress the Instruments individually (only if need for solo purpose) so it feels like an Orchestral family playing together.

Then I replicate the same buses for the SPACES reverb.
They both receive the same source.
I group both busses (for ex. High WW bus with aux High WW) so when I change the volume, they both change at the same parameter.
The several aux buses goes to a folder with a HPF/LPF and CLA-2A.

Finally Seventh Heaven for Tail with a HPF/LPF

One thing that I discipline my self is, even when it appears that a track needs more compression I control my impulses because a lot of little nuances makes a big difference to the overall sound.
Same thing applies to reverb.

Last thing, don't discard the brilliant Orchestration by Stu Phillips.
It helps a lot on bringing all of this together.

The only thing I am not happy is the Trumpets (but I am working on it )


Cheers
g


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 31, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I did not use parallel compression on each bus, probably on the Master bus the Scheps is compressing (even with the compressing module off) because I use the PRE module to saturate a bit and obviously the L3-LL because it raises the celling.
> 
> But I will specify the bus list because I have separated the Lower from the higher register so when compressing the bass register, the high continuum to flow.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## MadLad (Mar 31, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I did not use parallel compression on each bus, probably on the Master bus the Scheps is compressing (even with the compressing module off) because I use the PRE module to saturate a bit and obviously the L3-LL because it raises the celling.
> 
> But I will specify the bus list because I have separated the Lower from the higher register so when compressing the bass register, the high continuum to flow.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. This really helps me to get started. I hope I can recreate most of it in Reaper.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 31, 2021)

No problem, I am glad my details help you guys.

g


----------

